# Hello, my introduction



## Seethe (Jul 8, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I decided to join this forum because I want to rekindle my love for reading and writing. When I was a child and teenager I wrote down a lot of stories. I had huge ideas in my head and tried to write them down. However, I was never fully into writing so I never actually picked it up. I used to write with a pen and my max was filling a whole notebook. After that, I never looked back into it but I did keep on reading Fantasy genre books. Also, I'm from the Netherlands and my second language is English, not perfect but I still want to write in English. 

Now, at the age of 31, I have decided to try and write a short story. I have some ideas in my head and am currently in the phase of writing them all down on paper. I wish I started earlier when the pandemic hit but hey, it's never to late to catch your dreams and write them down .

I hope I can develop my skills here and in the future I will share my stories. Let's first gain some extra motivation and knowledge. 

Kind Regards,

Seethe


----------



## Mark Twain't (Jul 8, 2021)

Welcome Seethe, you've certainly come to the right place. Have a mooch around the forums, I'm sure you'll find plenty of inspiration.


----------



## Steve_Rivers (Jul 8, 2021)

It's great you're getting back into it, Seethe. What genres are you into?

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Taylor (Jul 8, 2021)

Definitely not too late to catch your dreams.   I started when I retired.  Haven't looked back.   

I look forward to seeing you on the forum.  Welcome!


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Jul 11, 2021)

You know, sometimes I wonder if I should have called myself 'seethe', instead of a name I can't possibly live up to. Welcome!


----------



## KeganThompson (Jul 14, 2021)

TheMightyAz said:


> You know, sometimes I wonder if I should have called myself 'seethe', instead of a name I can't possibly live up to. Welcome!


Thats why made a pen name. Too much pressure to make a cool user. and If i am ever published, some way, some how, I dont wanna use my real name. But now I feel like a lame-o without a cool user name


----------



## KeganThompson (Jul 14, 2021)

Welcome!
I stopped writing for 7 whole years, but here I am. Been back at it diligently for 6 months. I wish I knew a second language, but nope. I hardly know english lol


----------

